# Kingdom of Heaven



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kingdom of Heaven

Im always excited to see my favorite director Ridley Scott!!!

and about the Crusades too.

blade


----------



## Ivan (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow! Looks good. I'm might go to the movies for a change!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks interesting!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 24, 2004)

On the surface it looks pretty good. I hope it doesn't degenerate into West-bashing on how evil the crusades were. Granted, the Crusades were not the finest moment of the west, but hearing over and over again gets annoying. I just hope Hollywood doesn't use this for Muslim apologetics. I hope to see it, though.


----------

